# Rom. 5:12 in the AV



## Taylor (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello, all.

I know I start a lot of threads on here, but the answers I get here help me more than almost anything else I can do on the web.

I have heard the concern raised several times by several people (even AV users) that the rendering of the aorist verb in Rom. 5:12 (ἥμαρτον; "_have_ sinned") is not strong enough in regards to original sin, whereas most other translations render it simply "all sinned" (without the "have"). I assume this is because "_have_ sinned" sounds like it is saying death spread to all men because of actual sins committed rather than imputed sin from Adam.

What do AV users think? I imagine Rev. Winzer will have the most to say about this. He is


----------

